# PVC Bow Holder



## Deputy14 (Feb 1, 2010)

That's cool. May be a project for tomorrow.


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

how about a layout with lengths and a parts list please. that would be cool for shooting 3-ds, good job!!


----------



## msgtdan (Jan 29, 2013)

Put a four way instead of a Tee where the front of the limb rests and you could have a double bow holder


----------



## slamma (Aug 18, 2013)

I did this pretty much by eye, so the lengths can be adjusted to suit. The parts were just what I could find at Bunnings
As a guide I used:
- 2x tees
- 2x 45 deg bends
- 3x end caps
- 2x precut 1m lengths of DN 15 PVC-U Pressure Pipe PN 18 cut into:
- 2x 25cm back legs 
- 3x 9cm pieces
- 1x 3cm joiner piece
- 1x 24.5cm front leg

The back legs were tilted outwards to achieve what I thought was pretty stable and made the back horizontal bar level. Technically the back legs could be cut to different lengths to make the tilt out at the same angle but this was too hard for me to work out without drawing it in CAD which I couldn't be stuffed doing 

I also didn't glue the parts together, I drilled and screwed the straights to the connectors with 12mm 4g screws on the underside. Pic to follow.

There were no 4 way fittings at Bunnings but you could mirror the whole setup and make the piece that the front limb rests the connector for the mirrored setup to cater for 2 bows.

Hope this helps give you all a starting point to make my concept better


----------



## slamma (Aug 18, 2013)

Underside:








Close up of underside:


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

Looks good man


----------



## kerrye (Sep 1, 2010)

msgtdan said:


> Put a four way instead of a Tee where the front of the limb rests and you could have a double bow holder


Better look again. Won't work.


----------



## 4falls (Aug 18, 2013)

kerrye said:


> Better look again. Won't work.


Sure it would. Both legs would be forward bootlegs to the rear.


----------



## Powhatan (Nov 10, 2012)

Great little project. I've built a PVC bag-hanger from instructions here on AT, so might as well make a matching bow stand now!

Quick question: Why did you choose to use screws rather than PVC cement? Just wondering whether you thought the cement might weaken under constant fatigue, etc... Thanks!


----------



## slamma (Aug 18, 2013)

Screws were easier to adjust if I didn't like their positions and I was to tight too buy glue


----------



## 4falls (Aug 18, 2013)

built on today from extra stuff layin around my jobsite

my first AT-DIY project. Im so proud.


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

someone please sifer the measurements into inches and ft.thanks in advance.


----------



## 3DTAZMAN (Aug 28, 2005)

What the heck is sifer you old coot LOL 1 METER is just a tad under 39 3/8" and CM 2.54 is 1" now you don't even need one of these where we shoot but I like the idea myself and thinking about making one for this old man. Nice work SLAMMA





kc hay seed said:


> someone please sifer the measurements into inches and ft.thanks in advance.


----------



## wdtorque (May 5, 2011)

I think it is "cifer"?
To calcuclate


----------



## Dakota6gun (Nov 27, 2007)

It's actually "cipher", but that's certainly not the point. 

http://www.worldwidemetric.com/cal.html

Nice metric to u.s. converter. I use it all the time. 

More importantly, NICE WORK ON THE BOW HOLDER!

I've been looking for a design that doesn't take up too much space for use in my garage. This would work. 

Thanks.


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

3DTAZMAN said:


> What the heck is sifer you old coot LOL 1 METER is just a tad under 39 3/8" and CM 2.54 is 1" now you don't even need one of these where we shoot but I like the idea myself and thinking about making one for this old man. Nice work SLAMMA


i looked it up on the puter where they do it for you.


----------



## jrb752 (Dec 23, 2012)

quite a bit of cam lean in picture three?


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

thanks for posting, finished mine this evening ready to put in the screws.works real good!!


----------



## redbone311 (Sep 6, 2010)

very nice


----------



## dcline (Feb 24, 2012)

Nice one. I built this one this weekend..............


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

nice little personalized gizmo, brilliant.


----------



## Joker7037 (Jan 9, 2014)

Tried my hand at this as well. Need to go buy more camo tape. Works pretty well.


----------



## emerson (Sep 20, 2009)

Nice, Looking for left over parts now . lol


----------



## Fish_bucket (Aug 15, 2013)

Nice Idea.

Add some Electrical Rubber splicing tape for bow grip and work in a 2-3" piece of tube for an arrow holder and it will be money !. 


Thanks for the Idea.


----------



## tominoz (Mar 23, 2011)

Terrific idea, if you cant find a cross piece you could just drill the T piece and push that piece of pipe all the way through. If you did this then the legs could be on the 1 cross piece and the other would be short.

Thomas


----------



## Pick-a-Spot1 (Jul 8, 2011)

ttt


----------



## redbone311 (Sep 6, 2010)

I like it nice job. The only thing that leads me towards the bigger ones is that the bigones that have the bow hanging down from the limb you can also use for recurves.


----------



## yzingerr (Jan 12, 2014)

OP, clean,simple, sano!


----------



## KenMorse (Aug 12, 2013)

ttt


----------



## slamma (Aug 18, 2013)

While the first stand worked... it had some stability problems in the wind. So I have revised the layout as per the following pics...


----------

